# Macaroni and Cheese Puff



## abjcooking (Dec 17, 2004)

Another recipe from my Jack Daniel's cookbook

1/2 cup uncooked elbow macaroni
1 1/2 cups milk, scalded
2 cups shredded sharp cheddar cheese, divided
1 cup soft bread crumbs
1/4 cup diced pimiento
3 T. melted butter
1 T. chopped parsley
1 T. grated onion
1/2 t. salt
3 eggs, separated
1/4 t. cream of tartar

Cook macaroni according to package directions; drain and set aside.  Combine milk and 1 1/2 cups cheese, stirring until cheese melts.  Add macaroni, bread crumbs, pimiento, butter, parsley, onion and salt.  Beat egg yolks and stir into mixture.  Preheat oven to 350.  Beat egg whites and cream of tartar until stiff but not dry; fold into macaroni mixture.  Spoon into lightly greased 2 qt. baking dish.  Bake about 50 minutes or until set.  Sprinkle with reamining cheese.  Return to oven and bake 5 minutes longer or until cheese melts.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 17, 2004)

sorry, abj, but every time I see your name today I keep flashing on those peach pork chops.  I think we are gonna have them sooner rather than later!


----------



## abjcooking (Dec 17, 2004)

I know, their pretty darn good.  I can't remember where I got the recipe, but I've had it for awhile.  Let me know how they come out.


----------



## Constance (Apr 29, 2005)

*A question for abjcooking...*

The recipe looks fabulous. What I wonder is, how long will it hold without falling? Hard as I try, I seldom get everyone to the table at the same time.


----------

